# Moving into a 3rd floor apartment - Help!



## ilovepeas (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, 

I have recently moved into a 3rd floor apartment but I have no idea how to get furniture up into it!
The stairs are too small to carry stuff up, and although there is a hook for a rope and pulley thing, I wouldn't be able to do it myself anyway and don't have the apparatus.

I have bought a sofa but the place I bought it from will only deliver it to the downstairs door, and I am going to buy an oven today but have been told they will charge an additional 100€ to use a lift. I don't want to have to keep paying 100€ every time I have something delivered!

I am going to ask the oven people if they could also take the other stuff (the sofa and a bed) up when they are doing the oven, but is this normal?
Does anyone have any advice on how this is done normally? Surely this must be a very common problem!!

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

Peas


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cam you not ask your neighbours how they got the furniture up?


----------



## ilovepeas (Aug 27, 2011)

Well they all moved in years and years ago, and I was kind of just looking for some other people's experiences or recommendations for companies to use maybe. But thanks!


----------



## FinnAbroad (Sep 23, 2011)

Hire a moving company with a lift, and move all of the stuff you need moved at the same time. Moving companies have special lifts for exactly this.


----------

